# Chamaleon experts



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

What is a good chamaleon for beginners? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

A veiled(Chameleo calyptratus) is in my opinion the best choice.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

veiled, or jackson chamaleon... ive had many many jacks b4 and theyve always been fun to have. one even had babies too. But id say veiled or jackson


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

cb veiled's are pretty hardy. they're the cheapest too.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Do you have experience keeping anyother kind of herp?

Chams aren't the best choice for beginners

a Veiled is probably the best choice IMO


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

on reptile depot they have veiled males for 40 and females for 30 and jacksons for 40, plus shipping but i got one form there before , it seemed pretty clean


----------



## KingRex (Sep 4, 2006)

There is no good chameleon for beginners, they should only be kept by people who know what their doing when it comes to lizards. They are complicated to keep in captivity and can be very unforgiving to their keepers. They need a lot of UV lighting, water, space, security, and calcium to prevent any amount of stress that can quickly lead to illness and recovery for a sick chameleon is also very difficult. Please take the time to become more knowledgeable and choose another herp. So that when the time is right both you and your chameleon will be able to enjoy its life in captivity. ~ Rex


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

KingRex said:


> There is no good chameleon for beginners, they should only be kept by people who know what their doing when it comes to lizards. They are complicated to keep in captivity and can be very unforgiving to their keepers. They need a lot of UV lighting, water, space, security, and calcium to prevent any amount of stress that can quickly lead to illness and recovery for a sick chameleon is also very difficult. Please take the time to become more knowledgeable and choose another herp. So that when the time is right both you and your chameleon will be able to enjoy its life in captivity. ~ Rex


100% agree with this. It's GREAT advice.

When I first got into reptiles it was because I became interested in chameleons. That was about 5 years ago and I still have never owned one. The reason being that once I started to do research I realized that I was getting in over my head and that I still had a lot to learn about how to properly keep one of these amazing animals before I even attempted it. I settled on a corn snake instead as a first reptile and did not regret it in the least.

Having said that... If you have done the vast amounts of research necessary and are willing to dedicate the time EACH AND EVERY DAY to taking care of one of these animals then you would already know which one makes for a good choice as a first chameleon to own.


----------

